# Organ Routine



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

So I emailed RMF about Cricket and our situation, and they suggested feeding organs 3 days a week to let the body go back to normal in between and on the days we do feed organ to up the bone percentage a little. Arne likes the idea, I'm not sure how swinging in between things like that would be for tissue paper tummy here. 

Thoughts?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, you don't know until you try. You haven't tried a routine like that yet, and you would be feeding smaller amounts at a time too, so it's worth a try.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

that is true! we will have to try


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

I feed organs daily. Which results in the smallest portions possible (not that my dogs has ever had a problem with organs).


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

That is what I was thinking but maybe the break in between would help? I think we're going to try and see if it helps. This girl needs her organs and needs them fast.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Two or three times a week should be fine. If she ends up doing well, daily in small amounts is fine.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm really willing too try anything to get her body on the organ train. Our vet finally warned us that she is getting too skinny. I knew the day would come.. So we need her on organs ASAP so I can start introducing other richer meats to get our girl back in top shape. I have stopped taking off the fat off of any of her food (except the beef, we're still trying to ease into that one) and have been feeding fattier cuts of pork. I hope to thaw out the beef heart and start giving her little bits of that next meat day.


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

You will need to experiment and see what works for Cricket, but daily organs means only 10% of any day's ration is organs.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

True. I know her system frowned on organs somewhere between .1 and .2 ounces and she is supposed to get 1.4 a day so it might be long slow going... I think we're going to shoot for the most variety we can get within chicken, turkey, pork, and beef until she can get to her organ percentage.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

OldGnarlHead said:


> I'm really willing too try anything to get her body on the organ train. Our vet finally warned us that she is getting too skinny. I knew the day would come.. So we need her on organs ASAP so I can start introducing other richer meats to get our girl back in top shape. I have stopped taking off the fat off of any of her food (except the beef, we're still trying to ease into that one) and have been feeding fattier cuts of pork. I hope to thaw out the beef heart and start giving her little bits of that next meat day.


Feeding her pork as a staple right now (until she gets better with beef), will help her put on weight. Try cuts like roasts, boston butts etc...


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Yup we have a LOAD of loin and butt right now, I know loin isn't the best but we're trying to clear it out. I gotta get some more pork cuts.. This meat day I definitely started including fattier cuts of beef. I hope to get more pork heart to get her on, too.


----------

